
Testing Linearizability with Jepsen and Evergreen: “Call Me Continuously” - jasondc
https://engineering.mongodb.com/post/testing-linearizability-with-jepsen-and-evergreen-call-me-continuously/
======
mhoeller
It is surprising that not so many companies do as they do at MongoDB. Maybe
because of the burden which needs to be taken to integrate a third-party tool
for testing. Yes it costs resources but as MongoDB proofed - it pays off. I
need to deal with many DBMSs. MongoDB has by far the least amount of patches -
this in depth testing is surely one of the reason for this good result.

------
BillFinchDba
I like the mindset of reaching out to an external, unbiased resource to assist
in continuous integration and improvement. The outside perspective helps to
prevent confirmation bias in your internal testing processes and let's your
users see an open, neutral, and transparent picture of your capabilities.

------
jlaustill
I enjoyed this writeup. It's good to know the software we depend on for our
companies data is tested to this extreme.

------
metheus
If you have any questions about getting Jepsen to run in your CI, or setting
up Evergreen, let us know.

